# Systema Compilation Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 8, 2007)

For all the Systema guy's and gal's that check out MartialTalk!

[yt]sVznSRbgN3c[/yt]


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 8, 2007)

Great find Brian!


----------

